# Yongnuo's Flash System? ETTL system only



## abcde12345 (May 5, 2014)

Hi guys, been looking up on flashes recently. It's going to be my first flash. I must say the RT system seems damn fine and attractive, but 600EX and ST-E3-RT is commanding a high price. So the question is this: what is recommended as a good replacement? I've looked at YN-E3-RT and have waited months for the YN-600EX (which to my dismay may not be an exact replacement for Canon 600EX). Pocket Wizards seem awfully expensive. Is there any recommendation of a good 3rd party flash and transmitter to get? 580EX II doesn't seem too attractive for now. Also, I would like to do off flash ETTL. Thanks.


----------



## abcde12345 (May 5, 2014)

I guess I'm quite attracted to RT system, but if people can convince me otherwise then why not? Please introduce a good trigger and flash combo so I will know what to buy for off camera flash too. Thanks!


----------



## apacheebest (May 6, 2014)

i wanted to buy Yongnuo 568 EX II for myself, but then my dealer told me play safe and buy Canon 600 ex-rt.

01) Overheating of Yongnuo flashes are common these days.
02) When it comes to Service, Yongnuo is really failing behind Canon in my locaation.
03) zoom features from 24mm to 200mm, previously it was 135mm in auto mode.
04) Works with my Elinchrom 400 FRX . got master as well as Slave modes.
05) Superior than Yongnuo Flash on any day.

after these thoughts i finally went and purchased Canon Speedlite 600 EX -RT almost 3 weeks ago, it works flawless . i am happy i made the right decision.

Be Safe, buy Canon 600 EX-RT if you can afford it, if you are on a tight budget then only go for Yongnuo.

All the Best for your next purchase.

Anil George


----------



## privatebydesign (May 6, 2014)

The only other option that has really good ratings and reliability is the Phottix Mitros+ (the + gives you wireless ETTL) and the Phottix Odin TCU, when I was looking, and I spent a long time looking, the Phottix and the Canon RT system were the only two on my shortlist. 

This is an excellent "starter" kit. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1030781-REG/phottix_ph80378_mitros_ttl_flash_and.html


----------



## wickidwombat (May 6, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> The only other option that has really good ratings and reliability is the Phottix Mitros+ (the + gives you wireless ETTL) and the Phottix Odin TCU, when I was looking, and I spent a long time looking, the Phottix and the Canon RT system were the only two on my shortlist.
> 
> This is an excellent "starter" kit. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1030781-REG/phottix_ph80378_mitros_ttl_flash_and.html



I have 2 mitros + while they are good and its great having the odin built in I have noticed they recycle slower than the 580s there is not much price difference I was invested heavily in the odin system already so i chose mitros + but if you are not invested in anything then the 600RT will be a better bet IMO


----------



## privatebydesign (May 6, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > The only other option that has really good ratings and reliability is the Phottix Mitros+ (the + gives you wireless ETTL) and the Phottix Odin TCU, when I was looking, and I spent a long time looking, the Phottix and the Canon RT system were the only two on my shortlist.
> ...



Oh I agree, and as you know I did go for the RT system, but if the OP is looking for options then the Mitros+ is the only other well regarded radio based ETTL compatible choice.


----------



## abcde12345 (May 6, 2014)

Hi, thanks for all the replies. The Odin looks really expensive! Do you guys think RT is really worth it? Or other systems will be worth a try? YN-568EX II looks good, but even so it's rather pricey even!


----------



## J.R. (May 6, 2014)

The Canon RT system is definitely worth it. It simply ... works! 

BTW, what camera are you using? The 600s have some features that work only with cameras made after 2012.


----------



## abcde12345 (May 6, 2014)

I use a 6D, hence the need of a flash. How would something like ST-ET-R2 differ as you say? Like... doesn't work? Haha.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 6, 2014)

No comment on 3rd party flashes.

I recently got into flashes photography. After receiving ton of wonderfull advices from CR members, I decided to go with Canon 600EX-RT + ST-E3-RT.

I bought the bundle below for $1650 NEW, authorized dealer. They also throw in couple off brand umbrella stands and one 60" westscott umbrella. It took me about 20mins to fire up all the flashes - that include install batteries, set CH and ID etc...

That was my first time shooting with flahes. I found the layout on Canon is very easy to operate. I beleive Canon is offering rebates on 600EX right now. Why not swing by your local authorized dealer and make some deal with them.


----------



## Terrierist (May 6, 2014)

I've been using the Yongnuo flashes (2-YN565EX and 2-YN568ex)and YN-622C transmitter/receivers for over a year now, and have had virtually no problems at all. They have been reliable and have given good results. I regularly use ETTL, except when in a studio.

The only problem I've had is with the YN568ex. When I had a beach shoot, in full sunlight, I was using them for fill. But on HS, they tended to overheat in the direct Caribbean sun after 5 or 6 flashes. It wasn't a big deal. I just added a neutral filter and continued without HS sync (1/120 shutter speeds). But I have no idea how the Canon speedlites would fare in this extreme, either.

Certainly it is more convenient to use a single flash rather than a flash and a receiver combo. But if budget is an issue, this combination has worked well. I certainly can recommend it.


----------



## J.R. (May 6, 2014)

abcde12345 said:


> I use a 6D, hence the need of a flash. How would something like ST-ET-R2 differ as you say? Like... doesn't work? Haha.



The ST-E3-RT and the 600EX RTs will work perfectly with the 6D.


----------



## Gert Arijs (May 6, 2014)

I just purchased two Yongnuo 560 III and two Yongnuo 568 II. The latter didn't arrive yet. I trust Yongnuo, my simple radio triggers (603) work really well. The 560 III works very well too. And: any flash overheats, I had an overheated Canon 430 once, it said "POOF" and stopped working. Costed 234 Euro to repair, a new one was 239 Euro at that time.
So I thought:
If I invest in Canons Radio System, it'll cost me way over 1000 Euro to have two flashes and a transmitter. If I invest in Yongnuo, it'll cost me less and I can buy 3 or 4 flashes instead of two. Just buy the YN-622C (radio controller for eTTL) and some TTL-flashes. Done!
(I just got the 568 II because I want to use them as a replacement for my old 550EX)


----------



## smithy (May 7, 2014)

I have the YN-568EX and it works fine. I mostly use it off camera with TTL using a Yongnuo wireless transmitter and receiver. It permanently sits on a portable stand with a softbox in my living room. When my baby daughter is doing something interesting I just quickly grab the rig and point it and fire off some shots. The flash isn't perfect (occasionally doesn't fire properly when shooting in bursts) but for the price it's incredible value. I just don't have the cash to afford the Canon flashes - if I did I would have bought them because they're better quality and arguably more reliable.

The cost where I live for a Canon 600EX by itself is US$800. The cost for the YN586EX + wireless transmitters (2) + stand + softbox was around US$350 all up.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 7, 2014)

abcde12345 said:


> I've looked at YN-E3-RT and have waited months for the YN-600EX (which to my dismay may not be an exact replacement for Canon 600EX).



The Yn is unreliable, see here: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=18534.msg385243#msg385243

The main selling points for the rt system are:
* terrific "group mode" if you have more than 2-3 flashes or want to switch m/ettl by remote
* no additional clutter for the radio gear, no additional batteries to worry about, "just works"
* 200mm reflector on 600rt adds power, lets you focus the beam and saves battery charge w/o additional clutter of "better beamer" or the like


----------



## abcde12345 (May 8, 2014)

Terrierist said:


> I've been using the Yongnuo flashes (2-YN565EX and 2-YN568ex)and YN-622C transmitter/receivers for over a year now, and have had virtually no problems at all. They have been reliable and have given good results. I regularly use ETTL, except when in a studio.
> 
> The only problem I've had is with the YN568ex. When I had a beach shoot, in full sunlight, I was using them for fill. But on HS, they tended to overheat in the direct Caribbean sun after 5 or 6 flashes. It wasn't a big deal. I just added a neutral filter and continued without HS sync (1/120 shutter speeds). But I have no idea how the Canon speedlites would fare in this extreme, either.
> 
> Certainly it is more convenient to use a single flash rather than a flash and a receiver combo. But if budget is an issue, this combination has worked well. I certainly can recommend it.



Would you recommend 565 II or 568?


----------



## abcde12345 (May 8, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> abcde12345 said:
> 
> 
> > I've looked at YN-E3-RT and have waited months for the YN-600EX (which to my dismay may not be an exact replacement for Canon 600EX).
> ...


What's the 200mm reflector?


----------



## privatebydesign (May 8, 2014)

abcde12345 said:


> What's the 200mm reflector?



The head zooms to 200mm., reduces the coverage area, like a snoot, but increases power on that spot.


----------



## Gert Arijs (May 10, 2014)

Initial testing of my new 568 II was very positive. One as master, another as slave in group B, my old canon 550ex as slave in group A and another Canon 430ex as slave C. Works very well.


----------



## abcde12345 (May 10, 2014)

That's very nice to know. However, I've just stumbled upon Nissin's Di866 II. Does anyone have experience with it? People are saying it blows the YN-568 II out of water!


----------



## Hannes (May 11, 2014)

abcde12345 said:


> That's very nice to know. However, I've just stumbled upon Nissin's Di866 II. Does anyone have experience with it? People are saying it blows the YN-568 II out of water!



The nissin flash is a well built thing that is competing with the canon 580EXII while the YN568 is not competing in the same class as is reflected in the price.


----------



## daemorhedron (May 25, 2014)

I have two YN560 (originals, not I, II or III) and two YN568 II. I can't rave enough about them, especially for the price. Only problem that I have with them is the YN568 II's I have suffer from the battery door problem, but they have replaced this since Oct 2013 I believe.

I use old RF-602 for manual triggers when needed, but usually use the Canon 90ex flash as a commander for ETTL, HSS, and remote power control and it all works beautifully. Never had a misfire or any kind of overheating issues.

Highly recommended.


----------

